# Generic Hartgard



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

On canadavet.com I noticed they sell Generic Hartgard called Valuegard. Anyone try this? I know generics are suppose to be the same as the original - heck I use LOTS of generics to save $$. Just wanted to see if anyone has used this and had any opinions.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I think it is actually called valueheart?

I have purchased form them for years and so far so good. (meaning my dogs are testing negative)


----------



## germanshepherdcentral (Jan 9, 2008)

I use it, actually treated my rescued cattle dog with HW on it (on vet's advice to use Hartguard/Ivermectin as treatment)... less than two years later, he was HW negative.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's MomI think it is actually called valueheart?


Tammy - you are correct - its Valueheart! I'm going to give it a shot - its definitely a nice savings!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I recommend it actually. I don't like using hartguard plus or interceptor etc without a reason for giving my dogs added chemicals on a monthly basis. Valueheart, iverheart, nuheart, there are a bunch of generic plain ivermectin heartguard preventatives


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Linthere are a bunch of generic plain ivermectin heartguard preventatives


Yep, I just use an ivermectin paste. Tube cost $8 and it expires after a year. I won't use 1/4 of it before that. Tricky to dose, but not impossible. I have to talk to my vet about my other dog b/c he is part Collie and I don't know if he has a mutant MDR1 gene (causes problems with ivermectin?).


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

with the ivermectin paste, do you empty the tube into a bowl and mix it? Ivermectin paste that is sold in tubes for horses and cows is not uniform throughout. When you're dosing a large animal its not a big deal, but can be dangerous when dosing smaller animals. You may end up with a dose that is 4x the strength of ivermectin you wanted, and the next dose with 1/2 the strength you had wanted. I know of smaller animals that have died because of this, and I'm sure it could hurt a dog as well.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nope but I will now!! I use a tiny little drop, and also do yearly heartworm tests to be sure.


----------

